# Heat Mat, is it okay to put newspaper over it



## mashed_monster (May 20, 2008)

Hi

We were worried that our Royal would burrow under the substrate and sit directly on the heat mat and get burnt. We put a couple of sheets of newspaper over it then put the substrated on top......will that be okay?

Thanks


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

As long is the mat is on a stat, as compulsory, then it will be fine...


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I used to, i now have slate roof tiles on mine.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

put the mat under the tank and it will be alright:2thumb:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

I use a bit of pond liner over my heat mat....stuck down firmly with gaffa tape...as long as the tape is stuck firmly with no edges coming up...should be fine but check regularly to make sure the snake hasn't been worrying at the tape to lift it.........paper will be ok as a short gap fill......personally I don't think putting a heat mat under the tank generates enough heat most of the time...and if it is on a stat it should be fine.
pen


----------



## mashed_monster (May 20, 2008)

Thanks it is on a thermostat......you can tell I'm a newbie, had to think what stat was, lol.


----------

